# Cowan lake update?



## BuzzBait Brad

Anybody have a recent water temperature? 

Any bass tips for fishing that lake during this time of the year? 

Thanks


----------



## Harry1959

Was there Friday, before all the rain, temps 48-51. Crappie fished. Water was very murky, Poor visibility. I’m guessing it’s muddy after Saturday’s rain.


----------



## Harry1959

Was wondering about water clarity. Is it muddy, as in brown tint like mud? Or Is it heavily stained without being brown? Thanks


----------



## Carter Crappie Crew

Was just out there. It is brownish like mud. Looks like coffee with lots of creamer. Wind out of NE and almost white capping. Lots of debris against wind blown shore areas.


----------



## kickinbass1991

Any update on water clarity? My wife surprised me with a kayak and was thinking about taking it to cowan tomorrow

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959

Was there today, pretty muddy. Water temp 50-51. Crappie did not cooperate


----------



## Skankycookie

kickinbass1991 said:


> Any update on water clarity? My wife surprised me with a kayak and was thinking about taking it to cowan tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


I will be there tomorrow morning. If you wanna say hi just message me when you get there

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## kickinbass1991

Skankycookie said:


> I will be there tomorrow morning. If you wanna say hi just message me when you get there
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


 Looks like plans have changed and ill be out there Sunday, good luck out there tomorrow and let me know how it goes! 

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## Skankycookie

We have a kayak tourney on Sunday at cowan you are welcome to comepete or just come meet us. If you are interested let me know

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## kreagerc

Was out this morning (before getting the call that my daughter was sick). Water at high 50s in temp so I'm sure it will be in the 60s by the afternoon. beginning to clear up 6+ inches of visibility. Managed to catch one on a rocky point in the 20 mins I was there. Warning if you go out, wind was beginning to rip pretty good, white caps on main lake.


----------



## Kennyjames

Anyone been out since the weekend? What's the lake looking like?


----------



## garhtr

I last saw it Sunday late day, pretty dirty but fishable, high with plenty going over the spillway.
I'm probably going to try it sometime Weds or Thursday.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## JayRob

I was there late last week. Water in mid to upper 50's. Stained. I was fishing for bass and did not have any luck. Probably should have moved around more than I did. Mostly fished with chatterbaits and spinnerbaits but only caught a skunk...


----------



## kreagerc

Was there yesterday. About a foot visibility, with some areas being muddier or clearer. Water temp was hovering around 63. Very fishable. Guys I talked to said crappie are on fire and bass are starting to move up....... tight lines


----------



## kreagerc

What a difference 3 days makes. Water stained but I'd consider great for cowan. Caught 20+ bass shallow. I'd HIGHLY RECOMMEND finding some free time this weekend and get out.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

kreagerc said:


> What a difference 3 days makes. Water stained but I'd consider great for cowan. Caught 20+ bass shallow. I'd HIGHLY RECOMMEND finding some free time this weekend and get out.



Thanks for the update. What were they biting on?


----------



## kreagerc

Jerkbait for the first 2 hours, then flipped a jig.


----------



## Carter Crappie Crew

Drove by about 10AM today. East end is muddy up to the island then stained to dam. Probably up 1-2 feet. One boat out of marina. Went by North Pool at CC. Did not look up very much and less stained than Cowan. Surprising with all the rain but it may take a day or more to affect both. One boat out at CC (from North Pool) too.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Tournament tomorrow AM at Cowan for me. The whole lake gonna be muddy by then? Trying to get a game plan together


----------



## Bluebuster6912

i was out last night from 530 to 830. Water temp was 59 deg. Caught 26 keepers and threw back probably 20 all crappie. water was up guessing 4-6" and muddy. Fish are still biten with it muddy. That wind last night was tough though BRRRR.
Did get a 14" Crappie last night.


----------



## Harry1959

Nice catch, the water in th background doesn’t look to actually be too muddy. Was expecting Cowan to be muddy, as in brown. Thanks for the report


----------



## Bluebuster6912

The water was pretty brown. could only see the jig maybe 3" deep. the pics are kinda deceiving. but the fish didnt seem to care


----------



## kickinbass1991

How the tournament go and what is the water like today? Thinking of heading out here in a couple hours

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## Airdx33

Any reports on cowan ? looking for water temp and clarity. might just have to make the drive to see


----------



## BruceT

Went out yesterday, water pretty muddy. I talked to a couple of guys, crappie bite apprently still good. I was drfiting for saugeye, one 17" keeper. Had to leave after just a couple of hours, but hey, I was on the lake for a while, amirite?


----------

